# roach food??



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Just started my Dubia roach colony

using 32% protein cat food, carrot peel, sweet pot peel, orange and cabbage



anything else ?? what are the "roach food mixes" like that are available??

cheers:2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

jonodrama said:


> Just started my Dubia roach colony
> 
> using 32% protein cat food, carrot peel, sweet pot peel, orange and cabbage
> 
> ...


mine dont like potatoe peel, carrot peel drys up to quick, but mine love banana and oranges and they get cat buiscuts and greens,: victory:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I use autarky dry dog food, morning hoops breakast cereal, supplemented with oranges and apples a couple of times a week. Also some green cabbage and dandelion leaves


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine get cat biscuits, weetabix, toast or bread and fish flakes. Then oranges, sweet potato, carrots, butternut squash, kale, occasionaly apple and bannana. If theres any other odd bits of fruit/veg knocking about then they get that too.
I dont give them peelings of anything as its not enough, I just cut things into quarters and put them in. I feed them the 'dry' foods about once a week an the 'wet' foods 3 times a week.


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i just give them whole carrots. just wash them dont peel or anything. i got 3 tubs of dubs 2 turks and lobster.
they eat about 2 kilos of carrots a week and 4 to 5 kilos of dry food. i feed the progrub which is cheap when bought in bulk and dog food and fish pellets all mixedd together.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

jonnyboy86 said:


> i just give them whole carrots. just wash them dont peel or anything. i got 3 tubs of dubs 2 turks and lobster.
> they eat about 2 kilos of carrots a week and 4 to 5 kilos of dry food. i feed the progrub which is cheap when bought in bulk and dog food and fish pellets all mixedd together.


:gasp: you must have some roaches man wow! ive only got dubs dont like cockroaches to begin with but ive got lots of greedy frogs and toads to feed, and im getting used to them now, i have 3 tubs a breeder, a growing on tub, and a feeder tub consisting of adult males : victory:

cheers spencer............


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

A mix of wheat flour, soy flour, brewer's yeast and corn meal for mine. It works out cheap and has high protein plus other vitamins.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I feed chicken mash for protein, did use cat biscuits but found the roaches were too smelly. They're then fed mainly leafy greens like spring greens, some carrot and orange for moisture. I think insects should be fed veg that will make them as healthy as possible.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Roach food....*

_*Base substrate of weet-a-bix, kitten/cat/dog buscuits, any other cereal bits that are starting to go a bit stale go in too ha! plus ends and stale bread at the sides or top. Then trays of fruit and veg, like potato peelings/carrot peelings/sweede peelings, squash, cabbage leaves & ends, brocoli/cauli ends, any overripe fruits from the basket like apples/bananas/grapes/pears/plums/oranges/tangerines also cucumber/cellery/tomatoe/pepper bits, I always have a look in the reduced section of the greengrocers/super market and see whats there, I don't bother chopping stuff up really, maybe halve it, its all gone within a day or two of going in ha! I keep my guys fed with fresh moist food all the time and they have rewarded me by breeding very rapidly with virtually no die off at all in the year I've had them, so we're very happy indeed. They are basically a compost bin in our house, obviously no onions/garlic put in but near on anything else that's starting to wilt or go floppy they use up, no waste, they are amazing feeder bugs and totally fab creatures in their own right!*_


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies people:no1:


i need to get a bigger tub but having trouble finding one to fit in the cubbyhole under one of my vivs. gonna add to the colony once they're in a bigger home.
all my lizards love them & looking forward to having a reduced live food bill!

will probably have a smaller tube for the feeders and use pro rep gutloader for the last few days

cheers again 

Jono


----------

